# Pet Turtle



## fruitcone (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have just recently applied for an Australian NSW Reptile Licence for a Class 1 Reptile. When the Licence comes through the mail, I was planning to get 2 Murray short necked turtles. I was wondering if you guys could tell me how to look after them as in what I need to get for them (tanks, filters), feeding times and what to feed them, how to clean the tank/ and when to, and basically just how to take are of them. Your help would be much appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## Raymonde (Feb 6, 2012)

the Australian freshwater turtle website has a whole range of care sheets
AFT CARE GUIDES

Australian Freshwater Turtle Care Guide

Australian Freshwater Turtles Care Sheet - Skin infections

check it out, they will get you started, then if you need help, ask more specific questions


----------



## MathewB (Feb 6, 2012)

They get big, be prepared. That's all my knowledge in 5 words, hope that helps


----------



## Raymonde (Feb 6, 2012)

they grow really quickly to begin with and you probably need to get an outside pond within about 2-4 years. 

From the AFT Care guide
"It is recommended to keep small turtles up to fifteen centimetres SCL (Straight Carapace Length) indoors where they can be easily monitored. A 90cm-120cm (3-4ft) long aquarium is recommended. The width of the aquarium is very important. Where possible, purchase an aquarium with a minimum width of 18 inches (approx 46cm). Large turtles should be kept in outdoor ponds, but if this is not possible, a minimum 5ft X 2ft X 2ft tank will be sufficient for one or two individuals, depending on the species."

aahh i see you have already found your way onto the AFT forum  

Craig can help you much better than anyone here, and already has. 

Good luck with your turtles


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 8, 2012)

The Murray Short-necked turtle (_Emydura macquarii_) has a number of subspecies which differ significantly e.g. size from around 16 cm up to 35 cm carapace length.... 
Macleay River turtle(_Emydura macquarii dharra_) 
Sydney basin turtle(_Emydura macquarii dharuk_) 
Emmott's Short-necked turtle(_Emydura macquarii emmotti_) 
Hunter River turtle(_Emydura macquarii gunabarra_) 
Krefft's short-necked turtle(_Emydura macquarii kreffti_) 
Brisbane River turtle (_Emydura macquarii signata_)

I assume you understand that turtles are essentially aquatic animals. Length has repercussions as to where and how you house them, as the minimum size of the water body required is directly related to the size of the animal (carapace). Also bear in mind that turtles are also long-lived animals with a potential life span equal to or longer than humans.

Blue


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Feb 8, 2012)

This link might help
Baby turtles for sale Longneck Turtles for sale - Aquarium and reptile online shop in Melbourne. Specialise in Baby Turtles, Lizards, Frogs and Pythons also for sale!


----------



## Coppersimon (Feb 11, 2012)

I have two of the little gems. Feed them anything and everything. don't keep them with fish you want to keep because well you can guess what will happen and get the biggest filter you can find, you'll need it.


----------

